
Nanobrain – Software Troubleshooting in Seconds? Really? - samandar
https://nanobrain.io/how
======
samandar
Not really, still working very hard to make it quite possible.

Guys, actually I made something really crappy/buggy. lol.

But it works and worth to check it out.

Appreciate your time.

